# What Audi do you own? Poll



## Haiku Master (May 29, 2003)

Lets try this again! Just wondering what the general distribution looks like for those who frequent the forum. There's only 10 choices so...things get kind clumped together. It should make pretty good sense.








[edit] if you own more than one Audi (like myself)...ummm vote for your favorite


----------



## Crispyfritter (Nov 21, 2001)

*Re: What Audi do you own? Poll (Haiku Master)*

What about those of us who own a Coupe, a 5000, a 200, a 100, and V8Q?








Chris


----------



## Haiku Master (May 29, 2003)

*Re: What Audi do you own? Poll (200HP4dr)*

Those people are







and deserve the punishment that 20 rings of torture have to give!


----------



## Bboble (Mar 19, 2002)

*Re: What Audi do you own? Poll (Haiku Master)*

You can only vote once...
4000Q, and Ur-S4
S4 is for sale BTW


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: What Audi do you own? Poll (Haiku Master)*

90q & a 4kq


----------



## lil V (Dec 21, 2001)

*Re: What Audi do you own? Poll (Haiku Master)*

A 90 and i just sold my 4000 yesterday


----------



## the tankman cometh (Nov 30, 2002)

*Re: What Audi do you own? Poll (lil V)*

ohhh 4000 QUATTRO all the way u sick muthertruckers


----------



## l S l (Aug 27, 2003)

86 coupe gt. = )


----------



## Silly_me (Jul 26, 1999)

*Re: What Audi do you own? Poll (200HP4dr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *200HP4dr* »_What about those of us who own a Coupe, a 5000, a 200, a 100, and V8Q?








Chris

I gave the V8 some love for you


----------



## virtuapete (May 11, 2002)

*Re: (l S l)*

coupe quattro !! coupe quattro !! coupe quattro !! coupe quattro !! coupe quattro !! coupe quattro !! coupe quattro !! coupe quattro !! coupe quattro !! coupe quattro !! coupe quattro !! coupe quattro !!


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: What Audi do you own? Poll (Haiku Master)*

I had to vote 4000/4000q/Coupe GT since that is closest. Should've left it an open poll so I could add "Type 85 Coupe quattro"


----------



## evilaudi (Mar 20, 2000)

*Re: What Audi do you own? Poll (PerL)*

well i voted 80/90
but i also have a coupe GT and Coupe Quattro


----------



## Haiku Master (May 29, 2003)

*Re: What Audi do you own? Poll (PerL)*

Unfortunately, the ol vortex only allows 10 categories







So even an open poll would have been kinda pointless. Sorry I had to clump them all together so much!


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: What Audi do you own? Poll (Haiku Master)*

I was only able to vote once, so the urq got in.
I'm not the only one????


----------



## civic_killer (Sep 17, 2001)

*Re: What Audi do you own? Poll (Haiku Master)*

i have a coupe and its for sale








IM me for details


----------



## SuperGroove (Aug 20, 2000)

*Re: What Audi do you own? Poll (Haiku Master)*

so who here owns a urs4?
1)Me (I think sepp has owned his longer than I have)
2)Sepp
3)Bboble
4)TurboJew/4R3CD3 aka too many names, and too many characters in name to remember
5)sirhc (chris spelled backwards!, and not Sir Henry Childress, like I thought)

somebody else ones one...but...I don't know...we've got our own little world here now. Almost big enough to take on the type 44 and type 89 guys


----------



## az4kq (Aug 7, 2002)

*Re: What Audi do you own? Poll (SuperGroove)*

i have a 4000 quattro and it's regrettably for sale


----------



## 84cgtturbo (Apr 3, 2003)

*Re: What Audi do you own? Poll (200HP4dr)*



200HP4dr said:


> What about those of us who own a Coupe, a 5000, a 200, a 100, and V8Q?
> 
> Yeah, what about us? I Voted 4000/GT since I have both an 84 & and 86. But I also own a 79 5KS. It was first, but you can only vote once.
> J. Lyons


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: What Audi do you own? Poll (84cgtturbo)*

I have a '94 urs4.
It will be paid off in December!!!!!! wooo-hooo!!!!!
The almost past 3 years have been wonderfull, but I really need to dump some cash into her.


----------



## austinado16 (Apr 4, 2003)

*Re: What Audi do you own? Poll (Haiku Master)*

1987 4000S


----------



## 2low2go (Apr 18, 2003)

90 coupe q ownz joO


----------



## Squanttro (Aug 9, 2003)

*Re: (Coupe-20v)*

I tink i own a..."limo"







type 89 Comp/Plus oh yeah thats a 20v on hot BBS dubs


----------



## Haiku Master (May 29, 2003)

*Re: (Coupe-20v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Coupe-20v* »_90 coupe q ownz joO

I most wholeheartedly agree!


----------



## Haiku Master (May 29, 2003)

*Re: (Haiku Master)*

So who voted "other"? and what "other" Audi do you own???
I myself own an "other" Audi - 1970 100LS 2 door sedan, 47k miles but I voted 80/90/Coupe since I've owned the CQ for much longer.


----------



## Phatbastard (Apr 16, 2003)

*Re: (Haiku Master)*

Previous owner of 2 100LS FWD (did they make these quatt? I don't think so) until they rusted their way to the big Autobahn in the sky.
Starting the process over with a 91 90q20v


----------



## Haiku Master (May 29, 2003)

*Re: (Phatbastard)*

Nope, the 100LS was never made in any other configuration but FWD. The first quattro cars were the famous "Audi Quattro" (Ur-Quattro) in I believe 1980.
Glad to see I'm not the only crazy person to have owned a 100LS!


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: (Haiku Master)*

Who was the other person to list an urq???
Details please!


----------



## Mitaka (Sep 27, 2003)

*Re: What Audi do you own? Poll (Haiku Master)*

A8


----------



## Phatbastard (Apr 16, 2003)

*Re: (Haiku Master)*

Richard - it was the 100LS's that made me cra







zzzzyyyyy


----------



## Haiku Master (May 29, 2003)

*Re: (Phatbastard)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Phatbastard* »_Richard - it was the 100LS's that made me cra







zzzzyyyyy

Indeed, a mental illness suffered by 100% of the worlds 100LS owners!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 18, 1999)

*Re: (Haiku Master)*

I voted new A4, but I own 2.
'02 A4 1.8T Avant
'84 4000 quattro


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Well, now there's 3 urqs in the poll.....








Come forward, and show yourselves!!!!
Otherwise, I suspect there's either fowl play, or a Florida type ballot counter at work here.


----------



## livi (Apr 27, 2001)

*Re: What Audi do you own? Poll (Haiku Master)*

Hybrid.. haha. converted S2


----------



## A2DubNut (Feb 1, 2002)

just put the deposit on my '87 CGT today....I finally grew up and left the VW kids in the sandbox.


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: What Audi do you own? Poll (livi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *livi* »_Hybrid.. haha. converted S2









Did you convert an S2, or did you convert a coupe to an S2???
AAN?







RS2?


----------



## Haiku Master (May 29, 2003)

*Re: What Audi do you own? Poll (Sepp)*

I know he doesn't spend much time in this forum, if he comes back maybe he can elaborate, but I believe Josh has an ABY and 6-speed http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: What Audi do you own? Poll (Haiku Master)*

That'll do


----------



## Haiku Master (May 29, 2003)

*Re: What Audi do you own? Poll (Sepp)*

Yeah I'm sure it doesn't suck.


----------



## livi (Apr 27, 2001)

*Re: What Audi do you own? Poll (Haiku Master)*

It's an aby.. S2.. right now stock... right now still unfinished.
Shortly thought. ;-)
By April 2004 I should be at least to Rs2 spec.. I have decided on turbos and all that stuff yet..
I am still reading.. and reading and reading and reading.. and more reading.. and 
talking to guys in europe, and reading and reading.
I just want to get it running first.. Then I will clean up the engine bay. But it's not soo bad..


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: What Audi do you own? Poll (livi)*

That ABY looks identecial to my AAN, can you explain the difference?


----------



## livi (Apr 27, 2001)

*Re: What Audi do you own? Poll (Sepp)*

One was build for a s2 engine bay, the other for the S4.
Basically the same.
intake manifold, engine mounts, pulley system, the harness, air box, are the only things that are really different.


----------



## Haiku Master (May 29, 2003)

*Re: What Audi do you own? Poll (livi)*

Isn't the oil pan on the ABY different than the AAN as well? I thought the AAN oil pan hit the radiator in the smaller chassis cars. ABYs are the sweetness!


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: What Audi do you own? Poll (livi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *livi* »_One was build for a s2 engine bay, the other for the S4.
Basically the same.
intake manifold, engine mounts, pulley system, the harness, air box, are the only things that are really different.


Has the car ran yet since you have owned it?


----------



## livi (Apr 27, 2001)

*Re: What Audi do you own? Poll (Sepp)*

Good question about the oil pan 
To be honest i don't know.

The car ran with the 7a motor.. however that's a story within it self.. In all serious.. this coupe went from and ugly 7a hitachi piece of sh!te duckling to an almost beautiful swan...
soon enough.


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: What Audi do you own? Poll (livi)*

I look forward to maybe seeing it on the road...I live not far from you on Cape Snob


----------



## bluerabbit7 (Oct 14, 2003)

*Re: What Audi do you own? Poll (Sepp)*

Got a 90 here. It's not a Quattro though







, but it's all good. Just got new wheels for her and I'm happy.


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: What Audi do you own? Poll (bluerabbit7)*

At least down Bama way, you don't need a quattro as much as us Yanks


----------



## bluerabbit7 (Oct 14, 2003)

*Re: What Audi do you own? Poll (Sepp)*

Hey, we have dirt roads we could 4wd on


----------



## GeoffVR6 (Feb 16, 2002)

*Re: What Audi do you own? Poll (Haiku Master)*

One more 4kQ for the list. Actually it's my first Audi.


----------



## kwattro koupe (Jun 11, 2003)

*Re: What Audi do you own? Poll (Haiku Master)*

coupe quattro, yeah baby!


----------



## Strictly Gravy (Mar 15, 2003)

*Re: What Audi do you own? Poll (kwattro koupe)*

just picked up a 1987.5 CGT SB for $500








didnt know what he had


----------

